# After 10 months and 3 tries, Look still sent me the wrong fork



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

(note: This relates to my dealings with the local authorised dealer in my country, and not with Look USA or Chas).

I've got a 595 from 2008. In 2008 they had a tapered steerer, but a traditional headset and stem arrangement.

Later they went to their own system with flats on the steerer and a different mechanism for adjusting the headset (essentially independent of the stem).

I think after that they did change once more.

So I paid back in about Feb/Mar for a new fork. About 3 months later they shipped one to the shop, and it was wrong. They sent it back, and then another few months later another one arrived ... which was the one with the flats on it that uses the different headset. They did supply the different headset parts, but didnt drill the hole thru the steerer, so I'd have to have used a expanding top cap in a fork not designed for it, and also clamp the stem onto the steerer for tensioning the headset.

They were very appologetic, said it'll be 3 - 4 months, and the factory will make one the right style and colour for me. After four months, they've sent me the same fork as last time.

So, the questions (Chas?). 1) can I use a fork with the flats on it in the older style system? 2) Why on earth can't they just supply the steerer with the necessary hole drilled in it? (they knew the frame size?).

Anyone from Look france on the forum? I'm living in Europe, and I am prepared to drive to the factory in France with the fork if you'll take it onto the production line where you have the machine for drilling the hole in the right spot and without damaging the fork, and getting you to drill the hole ... 

I'm really disappointed, as it's basically 9 months of waiting, and three times in a row they supply the wrong fork ... all it needs is a hole drilled in it (I'm not comfortable drilling a hole thru my new fork with a hand drill ... which is all I've got).

It's at my work, and I'll bring it home to photograph the problem tomorrow ... 

I guess this is a good time to use :mad2:


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

If all you need to get done is to have a hole drilled and you can't do it, I would take it to a machine shop and have them do it, rather than send it to LOOK.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

that would void the warranty and if they make a mistake Look will never want to speak to him about his fork again.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

The hole drilling isnt just a matter of breaking out the cordless drill. They'll have a jig to hold the fork (as I think it's drilled in an area where the fork is tapering). Also, I really don't now what sort of drill you use to drill a hole in carbon that won't destroy the fork.

I don't want to go back to my LBS, as they've been wroking on this for 10 months, and have made so many calls and wasted so much time chasing up the importers.

Its just annoying that the fork was sent from the factory without the important hole .. I think the only option is to install it as a standard one, but then I dont know if it'll cope in that arrangement.

After a morning coffee, I'll get some images up.


----------

